# Evolution of the Fracino Grouphead



## Simon V (Dec 8, 2020)

So, with the Fracino grouphead being an 'adaptation' of the E61, there seem to have been several iterations of their design. Apart from the desire to remove the need to pre-flush, what other adaptations have been made? Mine is a *very* aged Classic (that very much needs a pre-flush!), and I know they've used several designs for their grouphead, but how many, and how close/far to a standard E61 are we now?


----------

